# Seerosen verkleinern



## Teicher (9. März 2014)

Hallo allen,
ich hab 'ne vieleicht komische anliegen.  Mein Seerosen ist derart gewaschen (seit 2004) das ich es nie meht aus'n raus bekomme.  Wie könnte ich "Es" evtl. verkleinern OHNE möglichts die Teichfolie zu beschädigen.  Einfach drauf los hacken?  Oder weis jemand ein trick den er vieleicht verraten wurde.  Ich bin offen für alles,  Ein Kran wär auch nicht schlecht, aber den krieg ich nicht im Garten.  Dynamit fällt auch aus. 

Mit hoffnungsvolle erwartung

Jimmy


----------



## Joachim (9. März 2014)

Also bei deiner Teichtiefe würde man ja zumindest gut sehen was man tut, aber selbst wenn du mit nem Bagger an den Teich kämst - bei 1000m² Teichfläche kommst du wohl tatsächlich nicht an die Seerose heran...  

Könnte freilich auch an deinen Profilangaben zum Teich liegen, das ich sicher falsch liege.


----------



## jolantha (9. März 2014)

Teichtiefe (cm):  
*1,00       
  Bei 1,00 cm Tiefe, eigentlich kein Problem, oder ???*
Teichvol. (l):
*10000 Ltr*

*Achim , wo siehst Du 1000 m²*


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Teichtiefe (cm):
> 1,00
> Bei 1,00 cm Tiefe, eigentlich kein Problem, oder ???
> Teichvol. (l):
> ...



Hallo Jolly verteil doch mal 10.000 Liter mit einem cm höhe auf die Fläche.

Ändert aber nichts am Problem, da hier bestimmt 1 Meter = 100 cm gemeint sind.

Da hilft nur harte Arbeit mit Astschere oder noch gröberen Werkzeug, wo dann aber Gefahr für die Folie besteht.

LG René


----------



## Joachim (9. März 2014)

@René und Jolantha
So ist es - ich wollte nur mal auf das Profil verweisen, was mal einer Korrektur benötigt. 

Weiterhin bringt mich die Suche hier im Forum nach Eingabe von "Seerose" und "ausdünnen" hierzu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/seerosen-ausdünnen.30849/

Und auch das ist sicher nicht uninteressant:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wann-kann-ich-eine-seerose-aus-dem-teich-nehmen.31990/


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2014)

Hi Jimmy,

Wasser komplett ablassen und vorsichtig mit Spaten (die Ecken des Spatenblattes mit ner Flex verrunden, dann besteht keine allzugroße Gefahr die Folie zu perforieren) und Händen den Wurzelstock zerstückeln. Was anderes wird Dir da wohl nicht übrig bleiben (sollte jetzt aber schnell erledigt werden solange noch keine Amphibien da sind)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> sollte jetzt aber schnell erledigt werden solange noch keine Amphibien da sind


Ich weis ja nicht wie es im Frankenland bei Jimmy derzeit aussieht, aber, ich durfte heute die ersten beiden Strolche beim Fröscheln beobachten 

LG René


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Ehe ich noch mal tauchen gehe, um die Seerose zu verkleinern, lasse ich lieber das Wasser ab, mindestens zur Hälfte !!


----------



## Teicher (10. März 2014)

Es scheint, mir wird's nix ersparrt.  Muß halt noch 'ne paar Tage warten (nachts ist es noch Arsch kalt, bis -5°).  Teich ablassen, übrigens, macht es die Pflanzen was aus wenn sie ein paar Tage nicht im Wasser sind?  und dann schauen wie's ausschaut.  Mir grauts davon!!  Vor allen wenn des Kreutz nimmer so in ordnung ist, bücken, kneeen ¿ (Ironie)
und sonst-der-gleichen ist arg schlimm, bin sowieso im behandlung Akku punktur mässig.  Aber was nützt die ganze lamitiererei, wat mut det mut.

Auf jeden fall
Hertzlichen Dank für die Antworten

Jimmy


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Jimmy,
besorg Dir einen Maurerkübel und lager die Pflanzen da zwischen, trocken liegen lassen bekommt denen
sicher nicht.


----------

